# Home Depot



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I was at the depot today with my mom helping her carry mulch. Was looking at the water lines in the garden dept and saw this. Hard to tell but that is 1" pvc glued into a 1x3/4 cpvc coupling. and 2 shark bites.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pvc wont fit into a cpvc fitting.....I bet its one of those pvc male adapter that do not have wrench flats on it. Rockstar plumber prolly did it


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> pvc wont fit into a cpvc fitting.....I bet its one of those pvc male adapter that do not have wrench flats on it. Rockstar plumber prolly did it


It was definitely glued in there. look at the thread bad water softner pic from bayside, they glued cpvc into pvc. Seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Whoever did it was inventive enough to make a repair, no need to put them down for it. I agree TM, had to be Rockstarplumber.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Also don't know if it's just the local hd's or what but they have a 9 gallon ridgid wet vac for $19


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

looks like 3/4" cpvc glued into a cpvc to pvc adapter. The shark bites are on the 3/4" cpvc.

Hacktastic :thumbup:

BTW house plumber, I think that's the coolest avatar ever on the PZ. cracks me up every time I see it lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

There is one up here that has all PEX :laughing:

Hmmm I imagine the sun exposure is good for that...:laughing:

I guess it doesn't matter much...
They let it freeze up every year...
PEX is probably better even with the sunlight...:laughing:


----------



## choyboy (Feb 8, 2010)

house plumber said:


> Also don't know if it's just the local hd's or what but they have a 9 gallon ridgid wet vac for $19


It was a terrific deal, brought one myself when I was down in Northwest Washington state visiting over the weekend. Also brought a twin pack of the Ridgid shop vac filters (2 for the price of 1 deal of 15 bucks).


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

That was probably a lesson at one of them Saturday in store classes:laughing:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

you can hack, we can help.


----------

